# Tapered Spool on a Spinner...Why?



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Figured I'd post this in this forum,beacuase it ultimately has to do with performance and distance  

2 questions in this post.

Was having a few conversations with shop owners today while making the rounds.
And I'm talking about spooling up with braid.
1)What is the purpose of a tapered spool,either reverse or forward(even though I don't see the advantage of a reverse taper)on a spinning reel?
I'm thinking that a forward taper will allow the line towards the bottom of the spool to come off unencumbered.A bigger loop from the bottom of the spool will not hit the smaller diameter spool lip.(if wound on following the taper)

this leads me to question 2...
But...when having line put on at tackle shops,with the line machine,they always lay the line so that it's perpindicular to the spool face.Meaning it does not follow the taper of the spool.Same diameter from top to bottom.So all the coils come off equally.

Now...if you spool up at home on a tapered spool spinner with the following set-up:
reel on the rod, line spool away from you and line coming on the reel spool through a guide and with a bit of tension....the line will follow the taper of the reel.

2)How should line lay on a tapered spool?Which method is correct and does it really matter?

Once line is laid on a spool,it will always wind back on the same.If layed with the taper,it'll wind back on following the taper.

Reason I'm asking is,I spooled up a forward tapered spool spinner at home,with the line following the taper, and experienced alot of problems with loops and knots.
__________________
Steve
GET OUT THERE,
and FISH!


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Sudsrat; I realize you posted this back in June.. I just came upon it. You have possibly found your answer by now. I have my doubts if it makes a difference how the line is applied. With that said, I know Sgt. Slough & Dcast will definitely know the answer. Hopefully, they will chime in. Try to PM them. They know all their is to know regarding 35mm & 45mm long tapered spools on Daiwas & other high end distant casting spinners. Good Luck, Stevie


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Sudsrat said:


> 1)What is the purpose of a tapered spool,either reverse or forward(even though I don't see the advantage of a reverse taper)on a spinning reel?


- reversed tapere spool are designed for mono



Sudsrat said:


> I'm thinking that a forward taper will allow the line towards the bottom of the spool to come off unencumbered.A bigger loop from the bottom of the spool will not hit the smaller diameter spool lip.(if wound on following the taper)


-right



Sudsrat said:


> 2)How should line lay on a tapered spool?Which method is correct and does it really matter?


it depends upon the washers you have. if you want the line to be more on bottom of the spool rather than on the lip, add washers. a crisscross pattern is good for braid during line lay because this prevents the top line from digging into the inner line



Sudsrat said:


> Reason I'm asking is,I spooled up a forward tapered spool spinner at home,with the line following the taper, and experienced alot of problems with loops and knots.


maybe your wind knots are caused by not manually closing the bail. one solution is to manually close the bail.
__________________
[/QUOTE]


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

IMO, you should always use the reel to put line on the spool. Higher end spinning reels lay line very evenly. No need to do it on a machine. 

If you have a reverse taper spool, such as the Daiwa Emcast, and want to use it to cast braid, you can manually wind on some backing to change the taper to a forward taper and then use the reel to wind on the rest of the line.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Line lay*

Originally Posted by Sudsrat 
2)How should line lay on a tapered spool?Which method is correct and does it really matter?

HellRhaY
"it depends upon the washers you have. if you want the line to be more on bottom of the spool rather than on the lip, add washers. a crisscross pattern is good for braid during line lay because this prevents the top line from digging into the inner line"

Don't think that's what Sudsrat is asking....he's asking for "best practice"....There is a school of thought that the crisscross pattern is not the best design because it can, repeat can, create air pockets that can go deep into the spool. It's because of this likelihood that Shimano has several lines of long distance spinners that produce a 'cotton lay' of the line in very tight patterns. For example, the Daiwa Basia QD45 has a bail arm that turns up/down approx to a count of 14 times, while the Shimano Technium XT10000 (I really lost count) has a count of approx 80 times. The cotton lay of line has not contributed to line 'dig in' as some would contend. But perhaps a better by-product of the design is keeping the maximum amount of line closest to the spool lip. Think about it, if you can minimize the drop of line from the spool lip, you can minimize the friction with the lip and maximize distance. The cotton lay line approach does this superbly.....hence you would conclude the XT10000 just may outcast the Basia. There are some experts who have done some research in this area, but I do not know if they have conclusive evidence. I've performed some basic tests with both reels and have not come to any definite conclusion....I personally believe the additional 10mm of Basia spool length (45mm vs 35mm )compensates for the low bail arm count (14 vs 80). The Shimano can keep up with the Basia......food for thought.



__________________
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.
I gave up on this thread  
Just to clarify,I always close the bail manually.
My new Saltiga Surf,it's a must.The handle won't trip the bail,it's a nice feature.
ok,I understand about the tapered spool designs.
And the problems I experienced,I believe,were due to too much line and it not being spooled tight enough.Plus I think this particular reel that I'm having problems with is past it's prime.2 different braids and problems with both.
I've recently spooled up the Saltiga and have had no problems at all!
Thanks again.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Your problem may be the way the line is comming off of the new spool. It should unrap in the same way as your bail winds onto the reel.opcorn:


----------

